# Octagon Insurance



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Has anyone any real world experience with these guys?

I am getting quotes online, and they are consistently hundreds of pounds cheaper than the nearest quote, which made me wonder why. So a quick trawl of t'interwebs shows not a lot of confidence, but we all know that people like to moan about companies online, so need some honest opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What sort of policy are you getting quotes for, motor insurance?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Shiny said:


> What sort of policy are you getting quotes for, motor insurance?


Should have said, yes, regular run of the mill fully comprehensive car insurance


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Wifes with them now, they were cheapest but not by hundreds like yours. No experience of claiming but her policy covered what she needed it to.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Relatively new company by the looks of things and another from Gibraltar (i don't think that is necessarily a bad thing as there are quite a few about now).

I don't know anything about them other that what is on their website so i can't comment.

In general though, if something is miles cheaper than everyone else, there is normally a reason. Just be absolutely certain of what cover you are buying, might be worth reading this thread i made a while back - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126116


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

One thing Shiny if I can interrupt this thread, in your guide you say declare past claims. Many years ago(not an issue now as it was 9yrs) my wife had a claim, some neighbours friend backed into her whilst parked. Claim was sorted by insurance of which we had no idea of the cost. How do you then know what figure to put under past claims?

Cheers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As you say, Insurers are only interested in claims in either the last 3 or 5 years (depending on the Insurer).

If there was no injury and things were straight forward, you can often have a good guess at the costs. Although it isn't best to guess and a quick call to the Insurers (or ask your Broker to find out) and they should be able to tell you the total settlement figure.

Sometimes the smallest of claims end up with horrendous costs when the third party has been put in hire car for a month whilst a garage is waiting for parts.


----------

